# ευ αγωνίζεσθαι



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2009)

...και *φίλαθλο πνεύμα* (είναι άραγε σετάκι φούστα-μπλούζα και από πότε πηγαίνουν μαζί; )

Ξεκινάς να γράψεις ένα άρθρο 500 λέξεων, μπλέκεις στις νίκες με πλάγια μέσα και τους θεμιτούς και αθέμιτους τρόπους αγώνα, και όσο προσπαθείς να τεκμηριώσεις, ανακαλύπτεις με έκπληξή σου (όχι και τόσο μεγάλη...) ότι ο όρος *ευ αγωνίζεσθαι* είναι μάλλον πολύ φρέσκος. Φρεσκότατος θα έλεγα με μεγαλύτερη βεβαιότητα, αν είχα τη δυνατότητα να ελέγξω πολύ περισσότερες πηγές.

Στο ΛΚΝ (ηλεκτρονικό) και στο ΛΝΕΓ (1η εκδ.) υπάρχει λήμμα για το *ευ* με παράδειγμα χρήσης (και στα δύο) το _ευ ζην_. Στο λήμμα *αγωνίζομαι* (και στα δύο επίσης) *δεν υπάρχει όμως* ως παράδειγμα χρήσης το _ευ αγωνίζεσθαι_. Από την άλλη, και στα δύο λεξικά υπάρχει το λήμμα *φίλαθλος* και στα παραδείγματα αναφέρεται το _φίλαθλο πνεύμα_. Τα ίδια ισχύουν και για την 1η εκδ. Τεγ-Φυτρ του 1990.

Ας μπούμε τώρα λίγο στη μηχανή του χρόνου: Ο επίτομος Δημητράκος έχει το λήμμα *φίλαθλος*, αλλά *δεν αναφέρει *το παράδειγμα με το _φίλαθλο πνεύμα_ (επίσης δεν έχει παράδειγμα στα λήμματα *ευ* και *αγωνίζομαι*). Οι αρχαίες εγκυκλοπαίδειες στα μετόπισθεν (Υδρία των 80's και Νέα Ελληνική των 50's) δεν αναφέρουν ούτε το «ευ αγωνίζεσθαι» (αναμενόμενο πια) αλλά ούτε καν το ...«φίλαθλος».

Κανένας από τους ανωτέρω, πουθενά, δεν αναφέρει το «φερ πλέι», που μεταφράζεται από τη Ματζέντα (και) ως «τίμιο παιχνίδι». Επιπλέον, οι περισσότερες αναφορές για το «ευ αγωνίζεσθαι» στον Γκούγκλη είναι πολύ-πολύ πρόσφατες -οι περισσότερες είναι μαρκετινίστικες, υπάρχουν και ακαδημαϊκές (αλλά πρόσφατες κι αυτές). 

Η απορία μου είναι λοιπόν: Είναι δυνατόν οι όροι αυτοί να μπήκαν στα σύγχρονα ελληνικά μόλις τις δεκαετίες 1980-1990 (ίσως με αφορμή την πρώτη διεκδίκηση των Ολυμπιακών της εκατονταετίας, του 1996 και τα διάφορα εισαγόμενα έπαθλα φερπλέι) ή πέφτω οικτρά έξω;


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2009)

Μπορώ να σε διαβεβαιώσω ότι αυτό το μετάφρασμα του *fair play* είναι σύγχρονο κατασκεύασμα· δεν το ξεσήκωσαν από κάποιον αρχαίο, δεν είναι σαν το «αιέν αριστεύειν» του Ομήρου. Και είναι και αρκετά σύγχρονο, αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε τον υπεύθυνο για τη μετάφραση. Θα το βρεις στο επίσημο γλωσσάρι των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων της Αθήνας, αλλά πιθανότατα, όπως λες, εμφανίστηκε σε σύνδεση με το κίνημα τού «ευ αγωνίζεσθαι».

Στο σχολείο πάντοτε μας έλεγαν να γράφουμε για την «ευγενή άμιλλα» (μπέρδεμα με τα ευγενή αέρια και τα άμυλα της χημείας :) ). Έπειτα είχαμε το «τίμιο παιχνίδι» σαν μετάφρασμα, δίπλα στα δικά μας για «φίλαθλο πνεύμα» και «αγωνιστικό ήθος». Ένα «ορθώς αγωνίζεσθαι» πήγε άπατο. Αλλά μεγάλο σουξέ έχει η «αθλητοπρέπεια», που μάλλον μας ήρθε από τον Κύπρο (απόδοση του sportsmanship, μάλλον). Και εντελώς καταδικαστέο είναι το «δίκαιο παιχνίδι», εκεί που δεν είναι απλώς μηχανική μετάφραση.

Σύμφωνα με το OED (ορισμός εκεί: upright conduct in a game; equity in the conditions or opportunities afforded to a player; transf. upright conduct, equitable conditions of action generally) η φράση _fair play_ πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στον _Βασιλιά Ιωάννη_ του Σέξπιρ (_The Life and Death of King John_):
«According to the fair play of the world, Let me have audience».
Την πατάει ο Ρώτας και μεταφράζει: «Σύμφωνα με τ’ ωραίο παιχνίδι αυτού του κόσμου».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αλλά μεγάλο σουξέ έχει η «αθλητοπρέπεια», που μάλλον μας ήρθε από τον Κύπρο (απόδοση του sportsmanship, μάλλον).



Οπότε ίσως είναι υποψήφια για εκεί και η *_αλητοπρέπεια_... :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οπότε ίσως είναι υποψήφια για εκεί και η *_αλητοπρέπεια_... :)


Απ' το στόμα μου το πήρες — μαζί με την _αθλητοαπρέπεια_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2009)

Και η επόμενη ερώτηση: Δεν είχαμε ορολογία επειδή δεν την χρειαζόμασταν, επειδή δεν διανοούμασταν ότι είναι δυνατό να μας χρειάζεται, ή επειδή ξορκισμενα με τον απήγανο αυτά τα ιγγλέζικα πράματα; :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2009)

Θα σου απαντήσω μόλις μου βρεις μια απλή διατύπωση για το _plant evidence_. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Θα σου απαντήσω μόλις μου βρεις μια απλή διατύπωση για το _plant evidence_. :)



Δεν σου διέφυγε λοιπόν ότι απέφυγα τα φυτευτά; :)


----------



## pidyo (Dec 12, 2011)

Η τεκμηρίωση που αναζητούσε ο δρ7x ήρθε από απρόσμενη πηγή, τον βετεράνο ποδοσφαιριστή Νίκο Νταμπίζα, ο οποίος κατά τη βράβευσή του από τον ΠΣΑΤ σήμερα είπε, μεταξύ άλλων:



> Θα χρησιμοποιήσω μία λέξη που είναι ξενόφερτη. Να προσέξουμε το ''ευ αγωνίζεσθαι"...


----------

